# Frog room pics and a few random shots



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

A quick glance of the frog room... Not as big as some of the others, but still my place of sanctuary so to speak... And some random shots of some frogs.

The Entrance:










Left Shelves (top to bottom): Leucs, Pacman frog, Giant Pyxie









Right Shelves: Tomato frog (left), Tokay (right), Dwarf Hamsters, FF supplies, etc










Right Side of the room: Storage cabinet with a grow out tank on top on the left, right side shelves has a 10 Gal grow out for Azureus and below are some inverts. 









Cobalt Tank in the living room:










And the randoms:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Real nice, I love the clean, white aesthetic.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at all those mushrooms ... cool!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

im definitely jealous of all the mushrooms... pretty sweet!

what kind of inverts do you have?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice setups, I like your leuc and cobalt tanks... and nice frog buddah at the door, where did you score that.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful frogs, and nice room you have there!
I also have tokay geckos - a sexed pair. Hoping they will breed for me. These guys scare me sometimes though, they're mean as hell and will snap at you without hesitation! 

Also interested in what kinds of inverts you have.
My boyfriend and I have about 50 + tarantulas.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Jadenkisses said:


> Beautiful frogs, and nice room you have there!
> I also have tokay geckos - a sexed pair. Hoping they will breed for me. *These guys scare me sometimes though, they're mean as hell and will snap at you without hesitation!*


Huge understatement


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Eos is your cobalt tank a 20L? Looks very nice.

Chris


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice ! Keep the pics comming

Tokays get a bad rap just like pit bulls. They can be as tame as a leopard gecko . . .

and im with everyone else - Whats inverts do you have? I used to have a huge collection of tarantulas, I was on a backpacking trip and my sister and her friends threw a party and someone stole my collection(this was a while ago when I was still living at home) Now I only have a flat rock scorpion that Ive had for quite a few years now at least 4 . . .

post some pics of the rest of the guys too! not just the frogs


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

nathan said:


> and im with everyone else - Whats inverts do you have? I used to have a huge collection of tarantulas, I was on a backpacking trip and my sister and her friends threw a party and someone stole my collection(this was a while ago when I was still living at home) Now I only have a flat rock scorpion that Ive had for quite a few years now at least 4 . . .


Someone stole your entire invert collection? Bizarre...

I love hearing stories about thefts like this (although it sucks that they happen), it's so weird to think that someone would steal tarantulas.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Real nice, I love the clean, white aesthetic.


Thanks... It's a calming feeling when I walk in there



carola1155 said:


> im definitely jealous of all the mushrooms... pretty sweet!
> 
> what kind of inverts do you have?


The shrooms keep poppin up, the springs eat 'em, the frogs eat the springs... win win for everyone!
Invert list below.



Reefer420 said:


> nice setups, I like your leuc and cobalt tanks... and nice frog buddah at the door, where did you score that.


I got that at Pier1 Imports... 20 bucks 



Jadenkisses said:


> Beautiful frogs, and nice room you have there!
> I also have tokay geckos - a sexed pair. Hoping they will breed for me. These guys scare me sometimes though, they're mean as hell and will snap at you without hesitation!
> 
> Also interested in what kinds of inverts you have.
> My boyfriend and I have about 50 + tarantulas.


Mine are mean too, but they're "tame" enough to eat from tongs.. go figure!
What kind of T's do you have? I have a thing for spiders 



Phyllobater said:


> Eos is your cobalt tank a 20L? Looks very nice.
> 
> Chris


Yup, 20 Long



nathan said:


> Very nice ! Keep the pics comming
> 
> Tokays get a bad rap just like pit bulls. They can be as tame as a leopard gecko . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks! That sucks that they got stolen (damn kids) ... what inverts did you have?

The inverts I have are: 
A. Seemani (costa rica stripe knee)
Usambara Sp. (OBT/orange baboon)
L. Parahybana (brazilian salmon pink birdeater)
P. Irminia (venezuelan suntiger)
and a flat rock scorpion that I've had for years.

I used to have more, but I decided to downsize a bit.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice P. Irminia (venezuelan suntiger) one of my all time favorites

Ill have to look for my list i used to have of all the inverts


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup, she's one of my favorites too... actually, the ones I have in my possession are the ones that made it through the 'downsizing'


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm .. This should be fun..,
my boyfriend could tell you exactly, but let me take a stab at it:

3 Rosies (2 females, 1 male)
3 N. chromatus " Brazilian Black & White" (1 female, 2 males)
1 Singapore Blue, female
1 Chaco Golden Knee, female
2 B. smithi (1 female, 1 unsexed)
2 Tiger rumps (1 female, 1 unsexed)
2 A. versicolor, unsexed
2 A. aviculara , unsexed
7 OBT's, unsexed
1 Aphonapelma "New River", unsexed
1 P. irminia, unsexed
2 Pokies (forgot the 2 species though)
1 (?) platyomma, male
3 "copper- somethings", haha, I don't know, my boyfriend calls them "mini-rose hairs because that's how they act, but they don't grow to but about 4" I think he said.

and these are species I know we have but I don't know how many:

A. seemani
B. vagens
G. pulchripes 


And you know what, I just can't think of the rest of all those Latin names right now. I will ask my boyfriend when I get home and I'll post the rest of the list.
We just got in a new sling yesterday as a freebee that he knows nothing about. So I can just post the rest in a little while,


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's quite a collection.... Nice!

7 OBTs??!?!? That's awesome... how old/big?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice pacman tank! Better than all the coco fiber/water dish tanks you see all the time lol. What kinda humidity have you got in there? 
EDIT: Could we get some closer shots of the cobalt tank? Im redoing a 20 long and could really use some ideas.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks!

Here's a thread I started on the Cobalt tank (Page 2 has the more recent shots of the tank):

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/53488-new-tincs-cobalts-pic-heavy-2.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, but looks like you got room for another rack!


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

eos said:


> That's quite a collection.... Nice!
> 
> 7 OBTs??!?!? That's awesome... how old/big?


Yes - and I had forgot about of few of the new ones;
1 Chaco Golden Knee (which is the G. pulchripes), male
1 Selenocosmia crassapies "the whistling spider", unsexed
1 Haplopelma albostriatum, unsexed
1 Acanthoscuria genicilata, unsexed
1 Ornithoctinus aureotibialis, unsexed 
1 Aphonopelma moderatium, unsexed
1 Aphonopelma seemani, unsexed
1 B. vagens, male
2 more N. cromatis, unsexed
1 more B. smithi, unsexed

and I think that's it now (?)

the OBT's are slings - about 1 1/2", and my boyfriend says they're definatly P. murinus. There are starting to get that beautiful orange coloring!
We started out with 15 but traded out 8 of them. 
He's thinking about doing a communial tank with them. 


The pokies I forgot the species are 1 fasciata and 2 striata.
Oh, and "the copper somethings" are Paraphysa scofra.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Julio said:


> very nice, but looks like you got room for another rack!


Sshh.... don't tell me that! haha... there's definitely room for another rack




Jadenkisses said:


> Yes - and I had forgot about of few of the new ones;
> 1 Chaco Golden Knee (which is the G. pulchripes), male
> 1 Selenocosmia crassapies "the whistling spider", unsexed
> 1 Haplopelma albostriatum, unsexed
> ...



Dang.... That's awesome! I'd wanna take a tour of your animal room


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I can give you the next best thing ..
I will take some pictures of the room and some of all the inhabitants. 
The only vivarium that's not in the critter room are the dart frogs. They're in the living room, 1. Because I love to watch them during the day, and 2. It stayes about 80 degrees in there, and since the dart viv has no ventilaton, it gets a little too hot inside the enclosure.

But I will be glad to take some photos tonight and post them on the Members frogs and vivs forum tomorrow!
In fact, both of our male Nhandu's made sperm webs a couple days ago, so tonight we will be breeding our female to at least one of the males tonight, and I will be video taping it. I will be posted it to you tube tomorrow also, I can post a link to it in my critter room post.

So definatly check back tomorrow!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to hijack , but I just started an invert thread in the lounge


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

nathan said:


> Not to hijack , but I just started an invert thread in the lounge


Awesome... I'll be sure to post some new pics of mine


----------

